# My new extractor and some bearding pictures



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Here are some pictures of the kelley two frame extractor that I picked up today, this thing is huge and I got a great deal on it..... it doesn't look like it has ever been used; the paint is still on the threads where the honey gate goes.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

I would be looking for an electric motor and a pulley to crank that thing...unless you want forearms like popeyes. yag yag yag yag


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I've seen an extractor like that in use by a retired guy with 50 hives. Very neat how you can just pivot those cages around to do the other side, a great feature.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

alpha6 said:


> I would be looking for an electric motor and a pulley to crank that thing...unless you want forearms like popeyes. yag yag yag yag


Actually this one has a clutch on it so you can get it spinning and disengage the clutch and then it just free spins. Three or four good cranks and it will spin for several minutes.

The flopping baskets is a nice feature, first time I have ever seen that actually.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I had an old Root galvanized extractor that had the baskets that swiveled and it was a real time saver.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 24, 2008)

woo look at all them bees


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

alpha6 said:


> I would be looking for an electric motor and a pulley to crank that thing...unless you want forearms like popeyes. yag yag yag yag


I have my 8,9, and 10 year old kids spin out my 2 framer. I wouldn't dare arm wrestle them.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I've got that identical Kelly extractor but mine is a little older and has the cast iron spigot that's no longer made. I've got only 5 hives and that extractor works great for me. I hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine. That unit also has the ability to be upgraded to a 9 frame (super or shallow) radial extractor if you're needing more capacity.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

D Coates said:


> That unit also has the ability to be upgraded to a 9 frame (super or shallow) radial extractor if you're needing more capacity.


Does kelley sell a kit to do so?


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I asked that very question and this was their response:

"Yes, we do have a conversion kit available for your Kelley 2 or 4 frame extractors. The price is $210.00. It will extract 9 shallow or medium super frames but will not take brood frames (9 1/8").

Thank you for your interest.

Jennifer
The Walter T. Kelley Co., Inc.
1-800-233-2899
www.kelleybees.com"


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I have done this exact conversion from 2 frame tangential to 9 frame radial
PM me if you have questions

Dave


----------

